# Vinyl plotter not cutting



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi all sorry for annoying u again but im ready to go insane!!!!! I bought a vinyl cutter on ebay and got it installed to my computer but i cannot get it to do anything for me. I am using coreldraw x5 and when i send any images to the cutter it does nothing. I am not sure do i need some other software to run in conjunction with coreldraw or have i just bought a good deal of garbage?????


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

What type of cutter is this? 
Does it have a windows driver? 
This information will help.
CW


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

what kind of cutter is it?? when you plugged into your computer did the computer say "new hardware found"


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

iT IS A liyu plotter. Yes when i plugged it in it said found new hardware. It has installed and is visible in coreldraw print options but it just does nothing


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Try this! 
Make a 2 x 2 page on the screen in Corel.
Draw a shape on the page.
Remove the fill color and add a .004 point out line on the design.
Select file and print and then your cutter. 
Check the Print Preview to see if you can see the shape on the page.
Select Print.
Does the cutter do anything? If not make sure the driver is set to where the cutter is connected USB… 
Did you get any documentation with the cutter?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Just found this post http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t109092.html 
I didn't read the entire thing you may find somethign useful here.


----------



## livingagain75 (Sep 18, 2009)

I just bought a cutter yesterday and was having the same problem. I had to go into the device manager (start menu) and find out which port my USB was connected to (ports). (Take note)Then I went into my sign blazer software> clicked cutter> then clicked setup. And under output device I selected the port that the cutter was connected to. And presto it worked for me. Press ok then press cut>cut tile...I hope I made sense and didn't confuse u anymore. I can try to clarify tomorrow if need be. Good luck , I'm all smiles now ;.)

Bill


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

This post is from Oct 2010, hopefully he got it working.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes guys thanks i got it working and working well. I have had no problems from the cutter.


----------



## jeremylaw2008 (Apr 2, 2017)

HELP!!! I just bought a seiki T 720T, and I can not get it to cut. I have installed the drivers and place to com2 and nothing. I tried using the art cut software it came with and still nothing. I have tried to use corel and cut from there and nothing. This is so freakin annoying. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

jeremylaw2008 said:


> HELP!!! I just bought a seiki T 720T, and I can not get it to cut. I have installed the drivers and place to com2 and nothing. I tried using the art cut software it came with and still nothing. I have tried to use corel and cut from there and nothing. This is so freakin annoying. any help would be appreciated.


Instead of piggy backing on a thread near seven years old, maybe you should start a new one.

I will say that whoever came with the idea to install a cutter with print drivers should be shot. A cutter is not a printer. Try surecuts alot pro, signcut pro or vinylmaster. Some even have a trial.


----------

